# Its 2012 - time to start spreading discontent . . .



## DregeDE

So I'm watching a documentary this Tuesday morning I came across the pirate bay searching "Documentaries" called THRIVE. It resonates some of the shit from some history channel thing I saw where this viral pic was spawned from






Now I don't care one whit about whats elsewhere in the universe, I'm more focused on whats happening here on this planet. Do I personally believe that were fucked? YES! Do I think Its the Illuminati? No, thats as preposterous as aliens teaching Neanderthals how to cut stone and design aqueducts, In my mind the past is irrelevant, its all about right now. And it don't take a fucking scientist to tell that shits fucked up and its only going to get worse. I guess all I want to do is to start a thread where we can combine a bunch of films and like materials that make you want to overthrow the government - or at least laugh at the conspiracy theorists. But I will say now that I PERSONALLY feel that mentioning intricate conspiracies such as the Illuminati is just as ridiculous as believing in god, or the matrix or the flying spaghetti monster.

My list thus far is
1. zeitgeist movies
2. Esoteric agenda

No more come to mind as I have been without a computer for a few months, I just aquired this one and have been slowly reacquainting myself with my favorite things that can be had when your a computer owner.

But anyways, vying for position 1. is kymatica Found here: http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/kymatica/
Though I have only watched the first 3 minutes it sounds good.
One thing I remember from the zeitgeist something like "don't take this as fact, but rather use these ideas as a basis to think for your self" or something - basically just as you would with fawks nooz take any and all information with a grain of salt, For all I know I'm one of few true humans left on the earth and most "people" are aliens - I DON'T FUCKING KNOW WHAT IS FACT!
But I know that sopa/pipa is waging war on the Internet under the guise of war on copyright infringement BUT I believe that its because of the freedomn of trade in IDEAS and counter information just like these movies and other media in an attempt to suppress enlightenment and free thought and therefor keeping ignorance rampant.
Spread counter information! share what you have dug up or just plain stumbled across. Thats the greatest thing about websites like the pirate bay, and even Squattheplanet - the sharing of information - not stolen movies and pirated software and porn (though those things are nearly as valuable!)
Share, Spread and think!!!


----------



## bicycle

every year brings change.
But nothing too crazy. I mean its only the beginning, like every other day of your life.


----------



## Taylor

I've personally been trying my best to research this, and i want to stick to facts..But it's frustrating at times when every scenario is taken into account..soo i want to change things that are obvious..Whether or not it has to do with some spiritual diety isn't relevant to me, but the abuse of power and manipulation of people and their way of thinking is.

Sometimes i don't even want to say these things because too many people want to argue over small speculation differences, but fuck giving up.


----------



## Taylor

oh and i guess the opinion on 2012 is still just that to me..im kind of atheistic in my beliefs.


----------



## Taylor

i also don't think the idea of illuminati is all that far fetched..of course i think its a waste of time to focus it all on theories about freemasonry and bohemian grove..io dont care if they're gettin naked and doing stupid rituals to a big stone owl.. but i do believe that overall most of our society in US and Europe is being told lies and manipulated to buy material things for someone else's gain, and then they're told what to think..subliminally sometimes too. It's not really that intricate, those who control the money control the world


----------



## Az Tek

THE NEW WORLD ORDER. WORLD POPULATION REDUCTION - MASS GENOCIDE - OUR FUTURE. THE INESCAPABLE TRUTH.

"Countless people will hate the new world order and will die protesting against it." H.G WELLS. 1939.

"The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist." Industrial Complex Speech, Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1961.

"when the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty."

"The very word "secrecy" is repugnant in a free and open society; and we are as a people inherently and historically opposed to secret societies, to secret oaths and to secret proceedings." JFK. 1961. Snip from speech. It's believed that his death was closely related this this speech. Or the reason for it lay within. He was speaking of the builder-burg group which you will find info about below. They Silenced him. His assassination came around 1 year later when he was 2 days away from speaking out again publicly abut said group.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright. I will bite. Before I post any of this or this video I would like you to understand what I'm not referring to. That would be the Illuminati. I am, however, referring to the global elites and our state of Tyranny. Where my beliefs on this subject are based on deep rooted facts that I have researched and discovered through the years and while I was in the ARMY. Many people see many different conspiracies as the sole conspiracy of our time. I see a most of them all as separate steps and a gradual march forward into a fascist dictatorship that will ultimately be forced upon us as what most have come to understand it as the 'New World Order'. Though this face has many forms they are all, for the most part, the same underneath. All of which can be summed up in a 3 worlds. Global Population Reduction. Brought on by way of mass genocide, carried out and executed with military precision by our government. Planed to perfection. You don't need to control the minds of every man woman and child on this planet to control the planet it's self. To control the school you need not worry about the minds of the janitor or the gym coach. Only the mind of the Principal.




> It's not really that intricate, those who control the money control the world


 
This is true in many ways. At the top the way is being paved by the Agenda of the Global Titans. Rockefeller, Rothchild, and Arties. This dates back to the 1800's. Even as far back as Napoleon. A hostile take over is bad business. So small steps have been taken through decades past. Most of which camouflaged. A False flag. IE: Iraq, 9/11, Iran, Tehran, M36P 48, etc etc.

DregeDE you are correct to about sopa/pipa. In it's entirety this bill is an attack on not just copyright infringement but on on all Civilian Communications. The kill-switch bill, the recent bill, and the controversial bill from 2009 does not simply just allow them to censor certain websites but gives the government, more specifically, The President, Executive power over the internet during which a time we are called into a state of emergency or Marshal Law has been implemented. It's all about controlling the grid. We now have laws in regards to live stock it must be cataloged and ID'ed, Farms audited and cataloged. Restraints on growth and crop sales. Massive amounts of civilian food supplies selling out over the last 24 months. Some of the nations largest dehydrated food distributors have accepted government contracts labeled as the EMERFEMA Readiness Plan for Possible Natural Disasters. This is headed by FEMA. One of the Major key players in the NWO. Will touch on this matter below. The objective to control by a docile means. To keep the agenda hidden. Chaos will undermine their perfect plan. This is why it's happening slowly. Give the people something to lose. Control what you give them. Make them fear losing it, and offer them a way to keep it. There by controlling the masses. Second objective is to have the 'ability' to control those who DO resist. As there will always be an opposing force. the idea has long been forgotten sense Jefferson. when the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty. Liberty is an illusion brought on by said control. your free so long as you do this this and this and don't do that that and that. For lack of a better phrase. Also keep in mind the great debate about America being a State Of War. During which your civil liberties and constitutional rights essentially don't even exist. Another Example: You may or may not know of last years direct strike on our liberty and our sovereignty. The suspension of habeas corpus. Making us, the American people an enemy combatant. A State of War and Enemy Of The State. The NDAA holds that the military has the authority to detain and imprison any and all American citizens without trial, with out cause for an indefinite period of time. You are now considered a possible terrorist if you have more than 7 days of food, have any sort of food storage supply, If you have weather proof munitions, if you have more than 3 goats or other live stock that IS NOT REGISTERED. (Back to control. This step is war on those who resist/could potentially resist.) Plus countess other laws.

During a majority of the Presidencies over the last 120 years different Presidents have passed a bill/law giving himself/successor Executive power over a Constitutional right. In doing so, should Marshal law/state of emergency be called into effect that Constitutional right will no longer apply and or voided. These attacks on our liberties are played on by COG - Continuity Of Government and as such allow for total domination of the American people through yet again another false flag. By definition COG is the principle of establishing defined procedures that allow a government to continue its essential operations in the event of a war or other catastrophic event. You'll understand the significance of COG as you read on. Turning the US into a dictatorship.

Now back to the suspension of habeas corpus. I assume most of you have heard about the FEMA camps. there is more to this than you've heard I assure you and it's not a joke. Currently there are over 450 FEMA CERF's as they call them Catastrophic Event Readiness Facilities. When in all actuality they are closer to the death camps in nazi Germany. for a long while FEMA Denied that these camps even existed. After a few reporters were able to gain access and wikileaks received the info on them it then became public but of-course there was a full media blackout. The Global Elites (Headed by the Builder-burg group) control the main stream media. After light was shown on these camps FEMA released a statement along with the secretary of state at that time saying these camps are for American citzans to find refuge in the case of an emergency on a national scale where full scale evacuations where required. Maybe a nuclear crisis, or Major climate shift, etc etc. What ever the case may be. that they were for our protection. If you have ever seen these camps they are designed to keep people in them. Not out. Broken into two camps. Woman and men. Where Biogenics will be preformed. And why the need to keep them in the dark? To be secret? Currently through KBR all the FEMA camps have been activated over the last 12 months. They have watch towers, full perimeter fences barbwire, etc. What you'd expect to see in a MaxSec Prision. Then just recently Homeland Security made a move to man the FEMA Camps with Military personal.

So it breaks down like this. Over the last 120 years our government and the governments of the world have been slave to the Agenda. The agenda set in place by the Global Elites. They are in the final stages and will soon execute the 'Final Order'. Once they do this It will be known to the world. If this is done to soon they wont beable to control the resposne. It needs to be calculated just right. The idea is take out as much of the population as possible at one time. ONe wuick strike in a matter of hours and days at max with as little 'economic and structural' damage as possible. First they need control. so when shit hits the fan there is very little resistance. First those who resist will be taken to these FEMA camps. They will be considered an enemy of the state as we the people already are. And there they will stay detained for the rest of their unnatural lives. After a good amount of the population has been locked up in these camps they will target everyone else in one large swoop. They will meet less resistance then. That's when it goes public. when it goes world wide. When the leaders commit Genocide on we the people. They will systematically exterminate us. First they will target the bigger cities where numbers are larger and less force will be required to kill more. We were tought this in the military. As a technique to take out multitudes of people. Thousands, Hundreds of thousands, even millions at a time. But we have something called the Geneva convention that protects all countries involved from acts as inhumane as this. this will no longer matter. All the World leaders are in on this. The UN being the Fasle flag that allows them to commune. Now after reading all of this you will most liklely ask the most obviously question which is alos the most irrelevant. Why would they want to do this? the answer is simple yet not so simple.

From about 5,000 to 6,000 BC (the earliest text known to man Ancient Sumerian) to ruffly 100-150 years ago the worlds population stayed under 2 billion people. 2 billion being very recent. That's almost 8,000 years that the worlds population stayed under what is know as the Civilized Age of Grail. A worldly content. The worlds population now according to the World census just passed 7 billion people. Thats a rise of 5 billion people in what we'll say is 150 years ruffly. 100 years ago were were already burning through resources to fast. With climate change now on the rise due to gases and chemicals in the air we are in deep way over our head. But this isnt made public. Not the the true extent. The world is over populated. It was 50 years ago and it's even more so now. We done this in just a lil over 100 yers. 10 years from now the worlds population will be at 10billion, with a triple in 50 years. 30billion people. China already has laws regarding births and the mount of kids you can have. Way over populated. Lands fields over flowing with trash in the US. Do that math. In 100 years there world will have 70+ billion people according to ALL census's pertaining to the subject. This is the single most greatest threat the human race has faced in all of this worlds hstory. At this rate WE WILL NOT have anything left in 100 yers. ALMOST ALL resources will have been consumed by then. The planet and everything on it will die in 150 years. We'll start seeing the effects more so than we have now in 30 years. Water levels rising due to green house gases etc. Land masses disappearing. so on and so forth. Thus

WORLD POPULATION REDUCTION

They see it as the only way. They will destroy 95% of the worlds population bringing it down to only 500million. you've seen the steps, you've watch them plan this. you just had no idea what they were doing. 9/11? was commited by OUR government. Was a crutch to force a presence into Iraq. I've seen proof with my own eyes the governments involvement. How only 2 planes crashed in all the separate incidents. and 9/11 was just one of many steps.You can take this as a joke but the evidence is in front of you. There is no escaping it. There's no rock or box you can crawl into to wait this out. It will effect the planet and everyone on it.

There is so so much more to this than I have time to explain. If you are interested do some research fro your self. Look into it. The super highways, the new rail systems (will be used to mule us around like cattle) It's out there. Just look for it.

"when the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty."

I'm going to post a video link. It's worth a look. gives a brief insight into some of the things I've explained here.


----------



## Az Tek

Didn't realize how much I typed lol. Oh wells. Still though. It's worth a read.


----------



## DregeDE

Thank you Az Tek for that (and not going too much into the Illuminati Shit)
Yea some scary theories but On one hand I can definitely recognize the need for population reduction and whole heartedly agree and advocate its implementation - My own personal instinct to survive screams in horror at the thought of ultimate sacrifice and the death of my loved ones and friends.
If there is a one, group or organization capable of orchestrating such a horrible this more power to them - It takes alot to be a captain, for example when Russell Crowe had to sacrifice one crew member to save the entire ship - that sucks and its not a Decision I could make lightly, and would rather someone else do it.
But real deal I'm curious to see what will happen when its brother against brother, father against son, human against human the only dividing factor is a bandanna to a riot shield, M16 to a Molotov cocktail and pepper spray against shiv.

I cannot foresee the 'end game' But I can foresee a war in the streets between the boys in blue and the pissed off people.

All too many disappointed displaced occupiers I talk to wish they had ben more autonomous, more aggressive, more confrontational.

I cannot get too much into this right now - I'm pretending to be part of society and get a job to buy shit I don't need. I'll go deep into the woods when the mighty B& hammer starts swinging around I can live off squirrels and pine needles - can you?


----------



## Taylor

yah i have to agree kindof dredge. and how Az Tek put is basically how i see it, because its factual.

right now were trying to scrape up a little money to get a van, and i hate contributing but end the end i guess i just want to die happy, and since im aware of whats really going on, theres just something inside me that wants to help and change this..but i wont bite off more than i can chew..this is a good thread so far, ill definitely be checkin back


----------



## Az Tek

I can understand your view on that DregeDE.(and sorry if i'm blowing this up but i have involved my self in this my entire life. Very passionate about it i guess you could say. lol)



> On one hand I can definitely recognize the need for population reduction and whole heartedly agree and advocate its implementation


 
In order for me to wrap this around my mind I half to ignore the fact that it's OUR government and the concern is legit in order to keep my perspectives objective as possible. So you can look at it many different ways, but in the end I think it all boils down to the same thing. Power. Absolute Power, will, and ability masked with a probable cause to implement Population Reduction ultimately allowing them more power/control. Power in it's self is a very plausible absolute. but is not a constant with so many ready to oppose.

As a government, as leaders, as any ruling body or even a single individual, if you have the 'ability' do you also have the 'responsibility?' That's the foundation on which our country was created. G. W. You have to ask your self tho at what point is it to much. At what point is the 'ability' null and void? At what point does the ability to save lives give you the right to tag a value to a life. Who has the right to say who lives and dies. A man? A governing group of men/women? Who's to say their making decisions based on us? We the people.

You have to ask your self who will be targeted by this. The answers easy, you, your mom, your brother, sister, your son or daughter anybody and everybody you have ever loved who still walks this planet. Isn't it Ironic that the rise of man is simultaneously the fall of man? I agree we have no choice the worlds population must be eradicated. There's no soft way to go about it. And this question is also objective for anyone. There's only two options on the table really. Allow the world to go to shit and parish or reduce the population by mass murder. Lives will be lost either way. but I think it's the choice that makes us human. Would you still agree to the reduction if they walked into your house and slaughtered your family? 

And again i agree with you Drege I would like to see what happens when it's friend against friend and family against family. Our world is not fair. That is also an absolute. Our goverment functions in a way that allows us to escape this truth. We are comfortable. We do not have to fight for survival. We are not put in a position where we must choose families live over our own lives.

Some of you may disagree with me on this next point. You are born into this world alone. but from that moment on you do not have to endure it alone. Friends and family are what you have. Love is all you have. It's what makes this world bearable. At some point if only once in your life you'll come to understand this. Even while out getting fucked up and having fun. I'm willing to die for that. I've taken a bullet for millions of people I've never met. I would do the same for my family. If I have had to chose I'd say something should be done. Destroy the grid. Total global collapse. Takes us back a few hundred years. Let nature decide who will live and who will die. The way it should be. Natural Selection. Then all that's left is to survive it. Eventually the population will thin out. The decision and ability to weigh a human life is not for any man of this world to decide. That power is to great for any man of this world to own.


----------



## dirtypants

Sounds like Alex Jones got ahold of someone...................


----------



## Az Tek

haha. Lets be real. Alex Jones is a Douche. lol Buuut, He's very factual. And does his research. Not that he inspires my beliefs. He just happens to be walking down the same road as I.


----------



## dirtypants

Yeah, I can't even listen to Alex Jones' voice for more than about three words. True, he is very factual. I have heard about alot of the things you talk about. I do believe in most of it. I've just be around too many people that talk about that stuff non stop. The amero, illuminati, the freemasons.......

Just save all your ammo, food, fuel and skills. The cards will fall where they may.


----------



## Az Tek

> Just save all your ammo, food, fuel and skills. The cards will fall where they may.


 
^^ that.

That's how I hope it plays out. The scenario in which we actually have a chance.


----------



## frzrbrnd

the problem with yr standard conspiracy theory is that in addition to the stated premises of the argument for the existence of said conspiracy, it also asks you to believe that the supposed powers that be are incredibly competent people who rarely experience internal conflicts. and that is the part i find hard to believe.


----------



## dirtypants

I won't be led to the slaughter like most of the walmart walkers ....

"If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything"


----------



## frzrbrnd

dirtypants said:


> "If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything"


 
the fact that you stand indicates that you've already fallen.


----------



## Az Tek

I disagree to a certain extent. The belief in this particular 'theory' does not ask nor require you to believe that there are no internal conflicts or disagreements within the ruling body. This would also be loosely based on what is or has been presented as far as evidence to a dispute or to the contrary. However, with an operation of this magnitude competence would be an absolute requirement. Obviously, if said 'theory' were true, the competence of the body would already have been proven. As human conflict is naturally unavoidable. But same the same with COG would apply within the BBG. Silence would be the ultimate tool. I 'assume' your statement points to the fact that no body of people would have the means to keep it together in order to pull this off. Maybe due to civil disputes amongst them selves in regards to shared power, personal gain, etc. or due to the mass amount of angles that would need to be played where as a single mistake could undermined the entire operation. These are the people who organize think tanks. They control the media. They have contingency plan after contingency that backs up all other contingency plans. Very well thought out when you have the best minds in the world focusing on these shared concerns. Death would instantly meet anyone within this body whose conflicts might cause the public eye to turn on them. They'd kill you were you stand. That's a great motivation mixed with the power they already have to keep it together. Their not greedy. In a relative sense anyway, They have patience.


----------



## frzrbrnd

since you know all this, i can only assume that these evil people at the top of everything are not nearly as powerful as you think they are. but if they are as powerful as you think, then what's the point in talking about it? they're so powerful that nothing you or anyone does will make a difference.


----------



## Az Tek

As previously stated things slip here and there. No human is perfect. Even less so when put in a group. What makes it such a great conspiracy is the few amount of people who are willing to accept and believe it. It's passed under the rug as bullshit and treated as such.

Some people find the topic interesting. Hence the Original Poster throwing the topic out there. I find it interesting as do some other, thus I replied to it as did others successfully creating a conversation.  Talking about it is fun to some, and informative to others.

I never stated that they were so powerful no life form on earth stood a chance. Man is weak. They are many men. They have many weaknesses. Their not god. Fighting back is very plausible. Survive them from hiding from them? Stick to small groups and out for the cities when it all goes to shit? who knows. I plan to survive them.


----------



## freedude2012

LET THE ZOMBIE APOCILIPS BEGIN!!! cause we all know its gonna happen espsechialy with all the dam wepons testin our dam government dose


----------



## Az Tek

I'm down for a zombie Apocalypse. But I'm talking slow ass resident evil zombies, Not 28 weeks later zombies that can run hella fast.


----------



## freedude2012

eathir way lets get it on with the zombies im ready for em


----------



## frzrbrnd

my personal opinion is that conspiracy theories tend to be the result of minds unfurling themselves as they've been made overactive and rather imaginative by a pronounced feeling of powerlessness in the world, especially in the face of death. as don delillo says in his novel _white noise_, "all plots tend to move towards death. this is the nature of plots." 

i don't _necessarily_ rule out conspiracy theories (for example, it's a documented fact that the bush administration lied about wmd in order to go to war with iraq simply to gain access to their oil reserves; that is, without doubt, conspiratorial). it is not implausible concentration camps are being constructed in america -- it wouldn't be the first time, after all. but the more complex any conspiracy is purported to be -- and any conspiracy that is far-reaching is necessarily complexly organized -- the more sceptical i am, if only because extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. seeing a fema camp up close would do a lot more to make up my mind than reading about them or watching videos. one thing that goes a long way toward my distaste toward conspiracy theories is the fact that many 'theorists' are anti-semites, racists, homophobes and generally right-wing nuts. (alex jones is counted among these.)

regardless of the truth or falsity of any conspiracy theory, i think it is definitely true that america (and many other countries) are already far too authoritarian. 

if you like novels about teeter on the edge between being about conspiracy theories and merely being about paranoid characters, i would recommend thomas pynchon's novels (_gravity's rainbow_ and _the crying of lot 49_; _v._ is also good, but not as heavy on the paranoia/conspiracy shit) as well as don delillo's (particularly _libra_, about the jfk assassination).


----------



## Az Tek

I couldn't agree with you more on some of those points. Especially ones individual proof. Physical rather than videos and published documents on the internet. I am the same way. I am opened mined but I need to see it or have some really good evidence that points towards it. Now I can't sit here and say I have seen proof for everything I have claimed. If I had seen proof of all that I believe I most likely wouldn't be alive to speak of it. But I have seen enough, coupled with years of research. to 100% fully believe what I've typed. But as a realist I can't deny the possibility that I could be mistaken in what I believe. But now I'm on the other side. I will need proof that said conspiracy DOES NOT exist before i could change that. And what incredible proof it must be.

I'm not sure if it's a big deal to you or not or if this is a 'light' conversation for you, but if you are interested enough I can give you locations on some of the camps that I know of specifically. To see for your self as I have. On a final note I also agree with you that most 'theorists' are what you say they are. Some suffer from some sort of past trama and some are just straight up wing nuts.


----------



## frzrbrnd

Az Tek said:


> I'm not sure if it's a big deal to you or not or if this is a 'light' conversation for you, but if you are interested enough I can give you locations on some of the camps that I know of specifically. To see for your self as I have.


 
sure. even if there's nothing really there, i enjoy exploring. and if there's something really there and i'm somewhere i'm not supposed to be, all the more fun for me.


----------



## Az Tek

lol \0/ When i get my flash drive tomorrow I'lll grab some of the maps off there with locations and throw them your way. I assure you their there =)


----------



## frzrbrnd

are any of them near cities with a train yard?


----------



## KatAttack

We will be the few prepared for anything


----------



## frzrbrnd

vagabonds were one of the many groups singled out by nazi germany for extermination and all that. this is probably true of nearly every genocide as vagabonds seem to be seen as a generally undesirable social group.


----------



## freedude2012

the only reason were seen as that is because we REFUSE TO CONFORM to their bullshit rules and create our own and live as we see fit as well as help and take care of eachother better than most true blood familes


----------



## Az Tek

> are any of them near cities with a train yard?


 
The ones I know of are pretty secluded. Theirs one near Reno 5 or 6 miles from the yard maybe.

And to add to one of my previous statements. Population Reduction can even be seen in the recent Birth Control Coverage debate. One of it's more innocent sides.


----------

